# Palm Springs for Spring Break



## jalle (Jan 22, 2006)

We have two kids ages 12 and 14 and would like to go to Palm Springs for Spring Break. Any info or recommendations regarding area properties would be appreciated.


----------



## JBRES1 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Spring break*

Are you looking for this year or 2007 ?
I ask because the spring break sesason on only 2 months off.
We like the Marriotts in Palm Desert, and will be there again this year in 61 days , but who's counting.
There are 3 Marriotts that are nice, and the Westin is also very nice.  
I just checked on line, and don't see anything at the Marriotts or westin for spring break.

As for things to do, 
http://www.palmsprings.com/attractions/index.html 
http://www.joshuatreerockclimbing.com/
http://www.pstramway.com/index.html
Jim Breslin


----------



## KevJan (Jan 22, 2006)

We took our last two boys to Palm Springs for Spring Break about 4 years ago and they were quite bored.  They were ages 16 and 18.  There was a water park but it was a bit chilly.  East end of town had a bowling alley.  There was a tram that hauled you up to the top and you could look out over the valley.  We didn't think of it as a place for the younger generation to have a good time.  IMHO, it's for the 60+ generation.


----------

